# How should i cut the glass?



## migdem (Jul 4, 2008)

I am going to cut the glass for an aquarium and it would be 8mm. Should I cut it and thats it or should I polish?



The problem of polish is that it is expensive twice the amount of the cut only.



Thanks


----------



## BarbH (May 23, 2011)

I am assuming that you are having someone cut the glass for you? I would definitly smooth the edges of the glass , either have someone do it for you, or you can look into doing it yourself. The edges of cut glass is very sharp, know from personal experience with working in a framing shop for awhile. I would not want to have sharp edges of glass exposed where someone could accidently cut themselves upon.


----------

